# Short Track Mountainbike Rennserie - STXC Cremacross



## sal.paradise (18. Februar 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

die Hatz beginnt. CremaCycles prÃ¤sentiert fÃ¼r 2011 die erste Cremacycles Shorts Track Mountainbike-Rennserie. STCX ist Cross Country Ã¼ber die Kurzdistanz. Knackig, hastig, spaÃig und im frischen Format. Die Arbeitsthese dabei ist: Cross Country ist nicht altmodisch, nur zu lang(sam) ;-)

Los geht es schon 06. MÃ¤rz. 

Berlin, 06.03. Indoorrace auf der Berliner Fahrradschau mit Holzanliegern,  kleinen SprÃ¼ngen, Pumptrackelementen und Sprints

Leipzig, 03.04. Gras-Track-Parcours auf der Hausmesse des Radshops Bike Department Ost 

Freiburg/Breisgau, 08.05. Shorttrack-Racing durch Park, Dirtparcours und FestivalgelÃ¤nde der Freiburg Collective Bicycle Show - Website folgt in KÃ¼rze ;-)

Willingen, Bike Festival (11.06) Short Track auf dem BikefestivaltestgelÃ¤nde  (Neu in unserem Rennkalender)

MÃ¼nchen, 25.07. Die Bike Expo MÃ¼nchen bietet uns einen einzigartigen Kurs mit Indoor und Outdoor-Passagen

Die Fahrer kÃ¤mpfen in jedem Rennen um Punkte fÃ¼r die schnellsten 16. Dem Gesamtsieger der Serie winkt eine Chris King Komponentengruppe seiner Wahl. Preise gibt es fÃ¼r die schnellsten FÃ¼nf der Gesamtserie sowie TrophÃ¤en und Preise fÃ¼r die schnellsten vier Fahrer jedes Rennens. In jeden der vier Rennen erwerben die Teilnehmer zudem ein Los und die Chance auf einen Stahlrahmen der Wahl von Independent Fabrication in MÃ¼nchen, beim finalen Rennen wird dieser Gewinn verlost.


 
Shorts Track Cross Country (STXC) steht fÃ¼r eine einzigartige Form von Offroad-Racing auf einem <1km Rundkurs garniert mit Steilkurven, kleinen SprÃ¼ngen und anderen Hindernissen. Eine Kreuzung aus Criterium-Rennen, BMX, Cyclocross und Singletracks â superschnell und superspektakulÃ¤r. 4x im XC Format quasi. Wir freuen uns auf Shorts Track Cross Country in Deutschland. Ganz sicher erwartet uns alle ein Haufen Spass, Racing und jede Menge Action. Als Teilnehmer, als Spektators und als Organisatoren. 


 
Weitere Informationen zur Rennserie findet ihr auf  www.cremacross.com Dort kÃ¶nnt ihr euch auch schon anmelden. Das kÃ¶nnt ihr aber auch vor Ort. Wir wollen den organisatorischen Aufwand klein halten, und das Startgeld auch. ;-) Lasst uns Shorttrack gemeinsam etablieren!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19217319"]Hier gibt es einen Teaser, wie das ganze in Action aussehen kÃ¶nnte.[/ame]

grÃ¼Ãe 
Bastian und Ken


----------



## Twenty-1 (18. Februar 2011)

Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich werd wohl in Freiburg mit dabei sein... wird ein schöner Familienausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sal.paradise (24. Februar 2011)

Hm! Nun läuft auch der Rahmen für Rennen Nummer3 in Freiburg zu Hochtouren auf.

www.freiburgcollective.com

Freiburg Collective wird eine Outdoor-Messe mit für handverlesenes zum anschauen, kennenlernen, ausprobieren, mit Rapha gemeinsam  Rennrad fahren im Schwarzwald, einem gepflegten Ausstellungs- und Partyabend und Short Track Action am Sonntag.

Mit Dabei ist gutes Essen, exzellenter Cafe, Chris King, Campagnolo, Rapha, Bendixen Bikes, Biciclista, Neueck Bikes, LeCadre Bikes, natürlich Independent Farbication und es werden mehr... und etwas brandneues. Stay tuned.


----------



## sal.paradise (4. März 2011)

Dieses Wochenende ist es endlich soweit:  RUNDE NO.1 der CremaCyclesy STXC-Serie.

Am Sonntag 06.03. 12.00 Uhr fällt der Startschuss auf der Berliner Fahrradschau. Bis eine Stunde vor Start kann man sich dort noch anmelden. Ja, es ist wirklich so einfach. 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20348577"]Pumptrack[/ame] Hier ist ein Video zur Enstehung des Pumptrack in den Messehallen. Den wird auch das Shorttrack-Rennen mitnutzen, aber es gibt noch mehr Überraschung für diese Indoor-Mischung aus XC, BMX und Criterium.


CU there
b.asti


----------



## das_chucky (9. März 2011)

Habe gerade mal einen Bilck auf die CremaCross Seite geworfen und mir den Bericht durchgelesen...

Waren es wirklich nur 12 Starter am vergangenen Wochenende in Berlin, wie kann das denn sein? Ich hätte gedacht, dass solch eine spaßige Veranstaltung doch auf mehr Resonanz stößt...


----------



## andy_j (1. April 2011)

@sal.paradise

gibt´s Neues zu dem Event am Sonntag in Leipzig? (genauer Ort?, Start Uhrzeit?, Wie wird die Strecke ungefähr aussehen?)
Wo sind eigentlich auf eurer Seite die Ergebnisse vom ersten Rennen?

Ein paar Infos wären ganz gut...

Danke schonmal

Andy
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=46987


----------



## das_chucky (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch überlegt mir das Ganze mal anzuschauen. Folgende Infos habe ich bisher:

http://www.cremacross.com/?page_id=260 - Startzeit usw.

http://www.bdoleipzig.de/ - über Feldtest 2011

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...tlif130166683178111&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl - Austragungsort

Es wäre aber trotzdem schön mal etwas vom Veranstalter zu hören.


----------



## das_chucky (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

also ich habe gerade mal im Bikedepartment angerufen und durch Zufall auch den Veranstalter Ken von CremaCycles sprechen können...

Es findet alles wie ausgeschrieben statt. Startzeit soll 13 Uhr sein (ich würde zur Sicherheit aber etwas früher ausschlagen). Die Anmeldung soll während des gesamten Vormittags möglich sein.

Die Strecke ist eher flach aber sehr kurvig auf Wiese und "Dirt".

Mfg


----------



## andy_j (1. April 2011)

danke Chucky, glaub ich werd´s mir auch mal anschauen


----------



## Cyclingtobi (25. Mai 2011)

hallo,
ich will in Willingen an den Start gehen.. wer von euch war schonmaldabei und kann mir infos geben zum rennablauf, wie viele runden pro rennen, start alla 4x?! und so sachen!
danke schonmal


----------



## Twenty-1 (25. Januar 2013)

passiert hier in dieser Sache eigentlich nochmal was? Ich war damal in Freiburg dabei und fand es klasse. Sehr gerne bitte mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

